# Troybuilt makes own engines!



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

When did Troybuilt start to make their own brand of engines? Just got a new fall / winter catalog and all through the catalog it states B & S this or B & S that engine, but when yu get to the snowblowers its a Troybuilt brand Engine....or if the truth were known is it actually a rebadged Tecumseh? Anyone have any info on the Troy built line of motors?

I learned one time that generac also makes their own brand engines on a lot of their gen sets, and from what I hear they are a pretty darn good motor, but its the Troybuilt engines that got my curiosity up now.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Chipmaker,

I have two Craftsman generators that have Generac gen sets and Generac engines. Both bought about 4 years ago..


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

I wonder if they might be chinese engines and troybuilt sure wouldn't want to advertise that.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Well after reading and re-reading the literature and looking as carefully as I can it appears they are Tecumseh.........I wonder if Tecumseh is making engines to Troybuilt specs specifically for them and labeling them as Troy Built, similar as to what Crapsman does to Tecumseh engines.........Some of the giveaway of who makes this engine is the muffler guard, fuel tank, dipstick cap, are PURE tecumseh.....so now another joins the propreitary crowd.......Ain't no reason in the world to have to utilize propreitary engines in todays world except to retain a constant perpetual customer to supply parts to............Propreitary is fine for the basic machine but to just make a typical engine of a certain family size that is standard with a 1" crankshaft and now make it with a 31/32" diameter crank is assinine.......That was part of crapsman problems and the tec line of engines such as was found on the Vac cart of 8 hp.........oddball all the way.............where as any 8 hp engine would work just as fine as it requires nothing special to regquire such mods as Crapsman had done to this engine, except to maintain a customer need for their parts.

Ever look at the differenc ein some of the Troybuilt B & S enignes offered at various discount places for engine replacement and then look at the actual tiller these engines fit......I have. One hp engine family is stock with a 1" crank, yet TB requires a 25/32" crank end, to fit the pulley they use. The pulley has more than sufficient material that it could have easily been supplied in a 1" bore and utilize a standard 1" crank engine. Its borderline in footprint, and a typical motor of the same horsepower has a smaller diameter crank (3/4" or a 7/8" and if yu went to the larger the cranks are 1" or just too large to fit in the mount area....I personally think its a rip to unsuspecting customers that they are goping to become perpetual customers to TB and others for all replacement parts from the tires to the handlebar grips. Besides I have lost a lot of faith in TB and their line of tillers anyhow especially with that one I bought that had problems from day one that no one would take care of............Its exactly why I use an Atlas Tiller of 8 hp with same width etc as the Horse model TB, but costs a lot less and actualaly is nicer to use and much cheaper to repair if needed with commonly available parts. Sure Atlas is not made anymore, but parts are not a problem a they are basic parts normally found in most any smallengine repair shop or in industiral supply houses. To have an engine made propreitary if it served a purpose , more power, strength, longer lasting etc, improved this or that, other than perpetual parts customers is one thing, but its usually not the case


----------

